
Show HN: Cashflow – Zapier for Financial Services - krel
Hi HN, we&#x27;re Chris and Pedro from Cashflow (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trycashflow.com). Cashflow is a single connection point for neobanks, payment services, and digital wallets, making it easy to send money between different platforms.<p>We started building Cashflow only a few weeks ago as part of the Antler startup generator in Stockholm. We have 10 years of experience building fintech products, but it was the Antler program itself that inspired our project. We saw that people from across the world had no great, effortless way of sending money to each other.<p>The fintech market in Europe is becoming fragmented. Lots of interesting services are popping up, but if you move countries a lot, you still have to fall back to old methods for money transfers.<p>To be fair, we are not the first to make cross-border transfers more accessible — PayPal and TransferWise are great examples of progress made in this industry. But what no one has done so far is making cross-border transfers as uncomplicated as domestic transfers.<p>The products in this space still treat transfers as chores, but our observation is that the way people want to transfer money has changed. It has become a much more playful and frequent activity.<p>The fragmentation and accessibility are two sides of the same coin, and we aim to solve both. Cashflow connects different fintech services, so you don&#x27;t have to think about what platform people are using. Similarly, we want people to be able to settle debts on a daily basis, without worrying about fees and slow processing.<p>Cashflow works by using a combination of current banking infrastructure, the new payment directives (PSD2, etc.), and a handcrafted approach where we hold funds in different places.<p>Today, we’re taking our first baby steps; applying the age-old wisdom of releasing something small early. We are eager to hear about your experiences in this area, and what unmet needs you may have. Please comment and sign up for the beta at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trycashflow.com.
======
kevinyun
Confused on who this is for. Landing page says consumers. Opening statement in
this thread says B2B/

I'm a consumer who wants to open up one app to send money (in the USA) via
either PayPal, Chase/Zelle, or Venmo -- is this for me? If so genuinely
curious.

~~~
krel
Hi Kevin, yes, this is for you.

Thanks for pointing this out. We are exploring a bunch of different ways to
formulate what we do and for whom, and you're right that the core message
became a bit muddled here.

Would love (really!) to hear more about your specific needs. Feel free to
email me at christian@trycashflow.com.

------
pedropregueiro
(co-founder @ Cashflow)

We've gotten a lot of valuable feedback during the last couple of days. Thank
you to everyone who signed up for the beta or had a look.

We just pushed an update with more in-depth info on how Cashflow works, have a
look at [https://trycashflow.com](https://trycashflow.com) and let us know
what you think.

(We also got a Proof-of-Concept up and running, super excited to share more
with you soon!)

